# Ana (sexy but dressed - swimsuit)



## Trever1t (Jul 22, 2013)

Sunlit and Beauty Dish filled. Sigma 85mm f2.2 1/125 B+W 3 stop ND


1)







2



_POR0159-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

EDIT: ADD

3)



_POR0279-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

EDIT:  ADD
4)





5) ARE YOU SICK OF ANA YET???



_POR0185-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 22, 2013)

Lighting is good.  I have a feeling you probably have a better one than this.   Her left boob (our right) does not look flattering from this angle.


----------



## CarreraGT (Jul 23, 2013)

VERY NICE LOOKING YOUNG LADY AND A VERY NICE PORTRAIT.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes Robin, I have almost 600 frames from the day's 2 location shoot. I see nothing wrong with her left (our right) breast though...I think you just have a hard time saying good job!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 23, 2013)

No, I prefer hair behind the boob. You will see definition. This one looks flat vs the other side. LOL.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 23, 2013)

Trever, something looks a little off to me. I think it is the skin tones that is doing it but it may just be the beauty dish lighting the face and chest. When I first look at it, I get the impression that the head was photoshopped on.

Could be just me though. I feel that I'm cross eyed from editing some portraits that I took over the weekend.


----------



## juggler (Jul 23, 2013)

ronlane said:


> When I first look at it, I get the impression that the head was photoshopped on.
> 
> Could be just me though.



Not just you - this is nice, but I think she's doing something odd with her neck, perhaps pulling her head back and to her right. She doesn't look quite relaxed and is there a bit too much skin smoothing on the face? Or is it just the lighting?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 23, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Her left boob (our right) does not look flattering from this angle.





Robin_Usagani said:


> This one looks flat vs the other side. LOL.


Her right breast is looking right at you and because of the turn of the shoulders, her left breast will naturally point towards another direction.  Even if she had them augmented, this will still occur.  There is plenty of definition of the cleavage, so I can't understand your comments.  There are only two trestles of hair that are on top of her breast, while the remaining are mostly behind, much to your preference.  Again, I can't understand your comments.

Nice work Trever.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 23, 2013)

Kundalini, we would have seen more of the breast next to the strap. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

been looking at this one...but i just cant see any issues with her neck OR her breasts. its just how breasts look when her torso is turned that way. 
her neck has just the right amount of shadow, and I actually like how her hair falls over her shoulders. her stance is perfect for this one Trevor, very nicely done! :thumbup::thumbup: WAAAY up!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 23, 2013)

From the angle of her body, her right boob almost makes her look like a cyclops (one boob, dead center of her chest), and her left boob "vanishes" a bit where the hair/swimsuit/arm meet.

It is probably my tired, old eyes, but her face appears slightly OOF.  

I also think it would look a bit more natural if her head were moved slightly to her left, our right, so that it is slightly more centered on her body.

These are just nits by the way.  You know I like your work.  :thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 23, 2013)

Definitely not OOF, her eyes are tack sharp. She does have such glowing skin ')




_POR0159-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Jul 23, 2013)

Trever, I the second one looks great and makes the first one look better to me.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 23, 2013)

#2 is great!!!  I thought the same about the breast in 1.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 23, 2013)

#2 is much better.


----------



## juggler (Jul 23, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> #2 is much better.



What he said!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 23, 2013)

I think the first does look a little funny with the head. Just a guess but It seems like her head position and how her chin seems to hide her neck along with the hair over the front shoulder is hiding here neck line but what do I know. I like the second shot much better and love the nice skin tones.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 23, 2013)

Honestly I don't see it. She looks awesome to me but I'm partial to her looks. Thanks for all the comments. There are about 6 different looks to our session.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

I thought the first shot was great. 
second shot is even greater!
you have any greaterer ones of her you can post?


----------



## Photographiend (Jul 23, 2013)

2 is gorgeous


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 23, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> I thought the first shot was great.
> second shot is even greater!
> you have any greaterer ones of her you can post?



Yes. This was the first look. We switched to a bikini after this and got some very classic frames. Think "Sports Illustrated" type of material. After the pool went to another location for 2 more totally different looks/outfits. The best comes last. Thank you!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 23, 2013)

I touched myself with the first photo..... gave a few squeezes with the second.   

Thanks.











C'mon now, it was my left knee.  It was sore from riding the bike yesterday.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2013)

She looks much better with the quieter expression in shot #2. That expression just suits her a bit more. I do see the breast differentiation issue that Robin brought up...I think it might be due to both the angle of her torso, and the nature of the lighting. It's something to keep an eye on, I suppose.


----------



## Photographiend (Jul 23, 2013)

Men... :er:


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 26, 2013)

If nothing else, for Kundalini




_POR0279-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tee (Jul 26, 2013)

You did a nice job with the lighting.  I didn't notice the boob stuff because the wrinkles in the suit took my eyes away from the good parts.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jul 28, 2013)

I like this one, because the TaTa's didn't over whelm the photo. Nice colors. Good job


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Trever1t (Jul 30, 2013)

ARE YOU SICK of ANA YET?




_POR0185-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


OK I know, the background sucks, it's my mobile hone on the left, pretty huh?


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 30, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> ARE YOU SICK of ANA YET?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/9399747293/
> _POR0185-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr
> ...



I didn't even notice the background. She's hot.


----------

